# Uk spouse visa interview appointment



## Fiona2 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, Im Canadian and my husband is british, I just made an online application today for a spouse visa, under settlement-settlement-wife. I even paid the fees and everything. So for now i have an appointment for next Tuesday (it says its for some biometric informations). So I really dont know what to bring to that appointment. Also, I hear everyone saying they gave their husbands pay slips and mortgage details, but I havent got any financial requirements documents yet. I was looking online If i should do that first before going to that appointment or they'll tell me once i meet them to do all these things. 
Please somone guide me, im completely lost.
I dont want to go there not prepared as ive already paid i dont want all that money to be wasted and also i dont wanna wait more to get the visa either.


----------

